# Im with VHI and wife/child with Aviva : Confusion, also we are medical card holders.



## Mr T (16 Jan 2013)

Hi all, I wonder if anyone out there can help me in my situation. 

My VHI policy is due for renewal on the 21 January 2013. 

I am a fit and healthy 42 yr old non smoker with no medical problems in the past. I have been with VHI for the past 6 odd years. I was on Plan B which is now Health Plus Access and my renewal cost is a whopping €1,404.50. Six years ago it was €610.00 !

My wife and son are with Aviva WE plan level one with day to day costing €1,680 per year renewal due in April. My wife is a smoker and has ongoing health issues. We both received medical cards this year.

_*I was wondering **if it would be more cost effective for us to get insured together as a family with one company or to stay as we are ?*_

Also _*do we need to be paying for the same level of cover now that we have a medical card ?*_

I have tried the HIA.ie and other comparison websites but I always come away confused instead of enlightened !

Can anyone out there enlighten me?


----------



## Jimbobp (17 Jan 2013)

Health insurance isn't cheaper if you move your family to one policy or another,as due to community rating, rates are generally set in stone (although health insurers often offer 'sale' prices). 

Regarding your own plan, its hard to comment without knowing your exact details but I have found the Aviva Business plan hospital to be a good plan. It compares well to the old VHI plan B policy and costs approx €900. Your wife and son may benefit from reviewing their cover as well. 

The WE plan with day to day cover has built in GP etc. cover which may be overkill if they have a medical card. 

If your wife also moved to the Business plan and you moved your son to the Health Value plan (currently on sale from €189 for a child) you could be looking at a saving of over €1000, so well worth checking these plans out.


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2013)

Hi Mr T, Ive expanded your title to reflect your two questions and highlighted the questions in your post. Let me know if you are ok with this.

Jimbob, thanks for the excellent reply. Ive just spit it into short paragraphs to make it easier to read.

aj
mod


----------



## Mr T (17 Jan 2013)

Thanks jimbobp for your advice and thanks ajapale for making my post clearer !!


----------

